# Puppy Dumping Over Water Bowl



## Wyatt's mommy (Feb 25, 2011)

Yes Wyatt made a mess with his water bowl. Plus he is a sloppy drinker and the water just literally drips from his mouth after getting a drink. We solved this by putting his water bowl outside in the backyard next to the door.


----------



## JaimeNTJ (Aug 4, 2012)

How about decreasing the water? That way there's just enough to drink and that's it? Is it plastic? How about a glass/aluminum one?


----------



## FeatherRiverSam (Aug 7, 2009)

You might consider a short stand which holds the water bowl...you can buy them or even make one on your own. It doesn't have to be very high off the ground, just high enough to drop the water bowl into. That should solve your problem.

Pete


----------



## goldhaven (Sep 3, 2009)

My pup didn't dump it and carry it, she would just try to dig in it as fast as she could and splash the water everywhere. I purchase one that attaches to her crate and attached it to the outside of her crate so that she couldn't move it and it was neck level so that she had to stand up on her hind legs to get her front feet in to play in it. As she grew, I raised it up. She is now 5 months old and I don't have any problems anymore. She stopped shortly after I raised the bowl up.


----------



## cubbysan (Mar 13, 2007)

For three years I have not had a water dish inside my house because MacKenzie takes her paws and plays in it, water everywhere. I think she is trying to get her reflection, she is addicted to reflections of light on the walls, etc.

Brady has always refused to drink out of a water bowl, and prefers the toilet.

A few months ago, we got chickens, and I fill a five gallon plastic pail of water in my kitchen to fill the chickens bowls. Well, by accident, I discovered that my crazy goldens love to drink the water out of it and make no mess. This is now their new water bowl! 

I just need to make sure they do not get into the bucket we use to clean the floors with when we are cleaning. I have never seen them even interested in that one.


----------



## OutWest (Oct 6, 2011)

I solved the problem by buying and using only heavy ceramic dishes for both dogs. I had a metal bowl for his food that he would carry around and "make love to" after eating. :doh: As you said, it was funny once, then it was noisy and annoying!  The ceramic bowls work great.

Also--I put the water bowl onto a place mat for dogs with a raised edge. I still get some water on the floor, but it's greatly reduced.


----------



## Willow52 (Aug 14, 2009)

Hank's water bowl is a heavy, crock material. No way to dump it or carry it for that matter.


----------



## mylissyk (Feb 25, 2007)

We have Le Bistro water tank, so 5 gallons of water they can't move it. But when Robbie was young he would paddle with his front feet in the drink bowl. DH cut a plastic top to screw on it with just a hole big enough for their snout to fit so they can still drink but Robbie can't get his feet in it.


----------



## Pammie (Jan 22, 2011)

I think all golden pups play in their water bowl! Mine is not a pup anymore but he got super mischievous last week and pawed at his bowl and spilled! :doh:

When he was a wee one I used a small, flat bottom pyrex casserole dish. It was a temporary solution and I knew if he had no luck in spilling and tipping he would not get in the habit! It worked- well most of the time!!


----------



## GinnyinPA (Oct 31, 2010)

Change your bowl. There are a lot that can't be tipped over or picked up.


----------



## Emmit (Dec 9, 2010)

Maybe a good sized rock in the center of the bowl? I've seen such a solution recommended for quick-eaters, so maybe this would work to keep the bowl from moving too much? 

Other than that, I'd recommend a stand that basically acts as a "holder." It won't elevate the bowl, but will keep both bowls in place. We used one until we got another dog and food started getting dropped into the water, because neither would drink from it then. 

This is the stand I'm thinking of. It's only high enough to hold the bowls in place.
Petco Brushed Stainless Steel No-Tip Contemporary Double Diner at PETCO


----------

